# Vich Duniya Sev Kamaiyae Taan Dargeh Baisan Payea (A Must Read!)



## spnadmin (Feb 27, 2010)

*Vich Duniya sev kamaiyae taan Dargeh Baisan payea*


Vich Duniya sev kamaiyae taan Dargeh Baisan payea | SikhNet

                                                                            February 26th, 2010                                by       Dr. Pargat Singh Bhurji                                    


_"Sewa karat hoye nehkami tis  ko parapat hot swami"._

My name is Dr. Pargat Singh Bhurji MD, FRCP(C.) I am a specialist in  pediatrics and neonatology. I was trained at the prestigious University  of British Columbia, Vancouver.

At Children's Hospital I am the only turbaned Sikh Specialist.

It gives me great honour and previlege to be who I am. Most of the  values were instilled in me by my grandmother.

Five years ago I took the 4th medical team to Kalmuni, Sri Lanka to  serve the pediatric needs after their devastating Tsumami.

On January 12th, 2010 a 7.0 ritcher scale earthquake caused massive  damage to human life and infrastructure in Haiti.

Those deaths could not have been prevented, but what we saw was an  opportunity to prevent further deaths especially  litle babies and  children.

When ever a major disaster happens, adults pull through because of  their stronger body build and reserves.C hildren are the most affected.  If we intervene early we can prevent death and morbidity.

With Guru Ji<input class="wproSpellcheckerInput" name="Ji_20" value="Jo,  Ki, J, Jim, Jib, Jig, HI, Hi, I, GI, JD, JP, JV, Jr, Jg, AI, Bi, Ci,  DI, Di, Li, MI, Ni, RI, Si, Ti, VI, Vi, WI, Ii, Mi, Pi, Xi, Joe, Joy,  KIA, KO, Kai, Ku" type="hidden">'s kirpa I was chosen from the province  of British Columbia to take the first medical team to Haiti, to set up  the clinics and inpatients for newborn and children.

We started our journey from Vancouver to Dallas to Maimi to Santo  Domingo, on american airlines. It took us 12 hrs, then we boarded a bus  to Port au Prince which took us an additional ten hours.

As we entered the capital city we saw tremendous destruction of  houses, roads etc. and tents all around us.

The accomodation was very basic. A restaurant owner had closed his  business and was helping doctors and nurses by letting us stay there. We  paid him money for the basic food he provided.

I was successful in setting up pediatric and newborn care in tents in  Diquini, St. Marc and Jackmel. These places are one to two hours drive  from Port au Prince, their capital city, but are still considered to be  part of Port au Prince.
​ 

We would see 200 plus sick children daily and admit more than ten every  day. We did this daily non-stop for about three weeks. In addition,  about 150 new babies were delivered during this period.
​ 
On my birthday in early February I saw a sick 34 week old baby  who had recovered. His family wanted to name him Pargat, after me. This  was the best ever birthday gift bestowed upon me by the Almighty!

We are sending teams every two to three weeks now and I am  coordinating these teams. We will be on site there for one to two more  years.

I am proud that the Sikhs of lower mainland in Vancouver raised 1.5  million dollars to help Haiti.

_"Maanas ki jaat sabhey ekey pehchan bo"_

When I first went to see the patients in Diquini they were astonished  and puzzled. They had never seen a Sikh before. When I told that I am  from Vancouver, Canada they were even more puzzled.

They asked me a lot of questions about my hair, beard, Turban, Kara,  etc. which I was able to answer logically and scientifically, a  knowledge which I had received from the Sangat, from my discussions with  Singh Sahib Bhai Harbhajan Singh Jogi Ji, Khalsa Men's Camp few years  ago, and from other mahapurakhs and my Shabad Guru.

In few days time they all started calling me "Papa Bonjou, which in  their local Creole language means "Father God."

The love, affection and bonding they provided to me cannot be  described in words.

Humanity can transcend, language, colour, class and creed. I have  seen it and experienced it myself.
_
"Sagal Dharam mein Shresth Dharam,Har ko Naam jaap, Nirmal Karam"_

I have come back home now, but a major part of my heart is still  there in Haiti.

I pray to Waheguru for their speedy recovery and to bring Haiti back  on track soon, though the process could take many years.

Even though they have nothing left, they are strong-spirited people  who are content and will pull themselves back up.

Our days there  started around 5 AM and finished around 10 PM. At night,  mosquitos troubled us and dogs barked, but by the following morning,  after my Sadhana, I was recharged again.

On some dull days I sang "Tau Karan Sahiba Rangratey, Terey Nam  aneeka,R oop ananta, kehan na jayi terey Gun ketey Sahiba,Tau karan  Sahiba rangratey" And this would give me super energy!

I would like to encourage today's youth to keep performing seva or  volunteer service as part of their daily routine.

When you help someone you get helped too. It is a dynamic  bi-directional positive spiritual energy process.

Stop complaining about petty stuff and be content with what you  have.

Do simran to procees your neutral mind to reach a stage some day  with Guru's Grace so that you can conquer your mind 
_
"Maan Jeetey Jagjit"

"Maan Merey Naam ratey Sukh Hoyi"_

Our youth is our future and it is our duty to spend enough real quality  time with them for their physical, emotional and spiritual well being.

Start in Dharam, with the discipline, seek gyaan to understand what  Gurbani means, apply that it to your daily life. Fine tune your  thoughts, emotions, beliefs and consciousness to pass through Saram  khand, then Guru may do Kirpa on you at Karam khand and through that  blessing you finally reach Sach khand vasy nirankaar kaar kaar vekhey  nadar nihal.








​


----------



## Taranjeet singh (Feb 27, 2010)

These kinds of articles are very inspiring. Thanks for posting.It is really pleasing to the thirsty souls and dried up minds.


----------

